
Amazon Aurora: Design Considerations for High Throughput Cloud-Native Databases - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2017/05/amazon-aurora-design-considerations.html
======
QuinnyPig
Wow. Fantastic and deep analysis of what Aurora's doing at a deep technical
level.

Not exactly light reading, but I feel I understand what the point of Aurora is
now in a way that AWS's marketing collateral fails to communicate.

